

As Tech Heats Up, Sages Dust Off Bubble Indicators - caveman82
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119189215196852951.html?mod=SmallBusinessMain_feature_articles

======
rrival
5 weeks after I launched Startup Schwag it made the front page of the WSJ
(attached article) as a possible indicator of the internet's next hype bubble.
I can't tell if that's a good thing or a bad thing, but hey, wsj aok =)

